# 7 Weeks, 2 Day Old Pup. Ready for Treats?



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello! So our Breeder informed us that we shouldn't be giving our dog any form of treats until the bag of Purina Optimal Puppy Chow is finished, because it will develop a picky eater. 

I'd like to know from personal experiences and inputs if this is a true manner? We love our dog, and respect our Breeder' methods of how they bring up there dogs.

We would like to start incoporating treats with our puppy Dax as another form of reward other then affection as we do not want to develop an overly dependent puppy...

If it isn't a good idea to start giving treats to the Puppy right now, are there any other methods or alternatives we can reward the dog with?

Also if you are PRO treats, what treats do you suggest? Ive been reading up frozen liver and cheese peices... opinions?

Thank you all kindly in advance!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Treats can be almost anything, including that regular old kibble! My dog would go nuts for it for the first month or so--he goes less nuts now, but is still willing to work for it if he's hungry.  But with your puppy, you'd be fine using his regular puppy food as treats. You can also try play time/toys as treats--maybe have a very special toy that he only gets to play with when you're training (we do this for one of our classes that requires us to bring a toy to play with, as Jasper gets tired of toys quickly and it's hard to remember where in the rotation we are).

I cannot remember when I started giving treat-treats. I think right away, actually. Even his breeder gave them a little bit of a biscuit when we left her place. We started out with relatively "low value" treats--kibble, dog biscuits, etc. and then would gradually move up in value depending on distraction level. So in class Jasper gets cheese or boiled turkey dog or even roast beef. At home he gets kibble, toys, a biscuit, etc. It depends on whether you want your dog to eat "people" food or not. Other good dog treats I've bought are the Blue Buffalo BLUE Bits--I've never tried any others, since the "people" food I use for treats is usually cheaper and lasts longer.

I didn't find it made my dog any pickier about food than he had been, mostly because I use the high value rewards sparingly (class, walks in very distracting places, or going in the kennel when I leave in the morning), and they are very clearly a reward for something (sitting, going in the kennel, and so on). I think as long as you don't just freely feed him giant handfuls of roast beef for no other reason than that he's cute you'll be fine. You can find out what your dog likes--easy ones are bits of meat. Jasper also adores apples, carrots, and ice cubes as a reward for doing something good! Also, remember that it is the _quantity_, not the size of the treats that's important. So go ahead and split that biscuit up into 20 pieces!

PS: IMO, you can never, ever, ever give too much affection to your dog. As long as you're not giving affection to him for undesirable behavior you will be fine and he should not become overly dependent.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I don't use treats at all.
But, they are necessary sometimes. 
I used/use the dried liver from Costco (8 calories) stuffed in the smallest Kong toy (red color). If Sam wants treats he has to work hard to get it out the Kong toy. 
Otherwise, no treats. 
http://www.ted.com/talks/ian_dunbar_on_dog_friendly_dog_training.html

Oh, I used treats to teach him how to "sit" and "down" and "come here". Just until Sam learned the commands. Once he knew them I cut the treats. This will be helpful later when he enters adolescents (6 months) and starts thinking more independently (treats loose some of their value - unless we start using dried fish - stinky).

7 weeks is borderline - a little early. 

How much sleep do you get?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, yes! Thank you, datacan, for reminding me.

You will eventually need to phase out the treats. Start thinking "life rewards" as opposed to food. You know...playing, love, walks, etc. And really, as my trainer said, you (the handler) want to be the big cookie!

Here's a handy link! http://dogtime.com/dog-training-food-lures-rewards-dunbar.html


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't sweat it. Give him some cheese, small Mother Hubbards biscuts. Hide them in his crate. Give him one every time he is crated! You can also give him a treat when he goes potty in the right spot. They love peanut butter anything! Use small quantities until your sure he will not have an adverse reaction.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

@ 7.3 weeks their stomach is not settled. They get diareea if you switch food too quickly or give treats every time you want him to do something. 

Save your money. If U need, use kis kibble as treats.


----------

